# High tides flounder gigging



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

October continues to be a great month despite the ever changing weather and extreme high tides beer in Port O'Connor. Big flounder making appearances each night as we fill the box with solid flounder. The last several trips have yielded full limits and I partnered with Captain Dustin Rabenaldt a few nights ago for an 8 man trip with great success. 
The end of October is quickly approaching and we will be forced to sit out during the November shutdown. 
December dates are still available and I'm offering $100 off for trips during December 1-14th when we are only allowed 2 flounder each. This will be the time to target trophy flounder in the 25"+ size range. Limits return to 5 each on December 15th

Call text or email to setup your gigging adventure

Captain Shawn Harvey 
[email protected]
3617812161

Rates 
2 people $450
3 people $550
4 people $650
5 people $750
6 people $850


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

